# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Panda Security выпустила "вакцину" для съемных USB-устройств

## SDA

Компания Panda Security выпустила новую бесплатную утилиту Panda USB Vaccine для блокировки вредоносных программ, распространяющихся через USB-устройства - "флэшки", CD/DVD, MP3-плееры и пр.

По данным Panda Security, количество вредоносных программ постоянно растет. В большинстве случаев они, как, например, опасный червь Conficker, распространяются через переносные устройства и драйверы: карты памяти "флэшки", MP3-плееры, цифровые камеры и пр. При этом чаще всего используется следующая технология. Операционная система Windows использует файл автоматического запуска Autorun.inf на этих устройствах для получения информации о тех действиях, которые необходимо применить при соединении этих устройств с компьютером. Данный файл, который находится в корневой папке устройства, определяет программу, которая позволяет автоматически запустить часть хранящейся на устройстве информации. Эта функция успешно используется киберпреступниками для распространения вредоносных программ: модифицируя файл Autorun.inf соответствующими командами, вредоносные программы, которые хранятся на данном устройстве, могут, например, автоматически запускаться при соединении данного устройства с компьютером. В результате этого происходит мгновенное заражение компьютера.

Чтобы предотвратить подобные механизмы распространения угроз, департамент исследований Panda Security разработал бесплатный продукт Panda USB Vaccine, который предлагает двойную превентивную защиту: позволяет пользователям отключать функцию автоматического запуска на компьютерах, так же как на драйверах USB и прочих устройствах.

По словам Педро Бустаманте, консультанта по исследованиям в Panda Security, "это очень полезный инструмент, так как не существует простого способа отключения функции автоматического запуска autorun в Windows". 

скачать  бесплатный инструмент  http://www.pandasecurity.com/russia/...ds/usbvaccine/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Kornev

Интересно, как эта утилита работает…
Скачивал с этого сайта AutorunDisabled.reg и запускал на своем компьютере.
Затем скачал данную утилиту, от панды. При запуске стояла зеленая галочка, что вакцина установлена (пункт Computer Vaccination). Для эксперимента выбрал вариант Remove vaccine, чтобы посмотреть к каким изменениям это приведет. Воткнул flash-носитель, автозапуска не последовало. Заглянул в реестр, изменения внесенные файлом AutorunDisabled.reg как были, так и остались.
Кстати, может кто знает, понадобится ли функция autorun при работе с eToken?
В ближайшее время собираюсь использовать на своем компьютере данный продукт, но у меня отключен автозапуск. Если его нет, будет ли работать корректно ключ?
Приношу извинения, если в новостях нельзя задавать вопросы. :Smiley:

----------


## zerocorporated

Total Uninstall заметил только вот это изменение после работы программы:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\IniFileMapping\Autorun.inf]
@="@SYS:DoesNotExist"

----------


## pig

Знакомый почерк, однако.

----------


## kps

Методы, предлагаемые на нашем форуме: http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=20291 описывают не только эту возможность отключения автозапуска, но и другие.




> По словам Педро Бустаманте, консультанта по исследованиям в Panda Security, "это очень полезный инструмент, так как не существует простого способа отключения функции автоматического запуска autorun в Windows".


Ну, правка реестра не такой уж сложный способ, если знать, что править.

----------


## Rainmib

Главное что в обратную сторону реестр правиться с той же скоростью - реально инструмента от авторана как то нету... Может на всех флешках создать папку с именем autorun.inf ?

----------


## priv8v

> Главное что в обратную сторону реестр правиться с той же скоростью - реально инструмента от авторана как то нету...


вот пара вариантов защиты (чисто первое, что в голову пришло что бы поспорить):
1). можно отобрать права на эту ветку реестра (что бы малваре ее обратно не поправило)
2). можно добавить этот ключ реестра в список наблюдаемых в антивирус - что бы при попытке изменения (или даже чтения!) этой ветки от авера последовал алерт - разрешать или запрещать данное действие.




> Может на всех флешках создать папку с именем autorun.inf ?


можно. такой способ уже обсуждали - им все довольны вроде :Smiley: 
т.е при втыкании своей флешки в чужие компы она не будет переносчиком заразы...

----------


## UFANych

> Цитата:
> Может на всех флешках создать папку с именем autorun.inf ?
> 			
> 		
> 
> можно. такой способ уже обсуждали - им все довольны вроде
> т.е при втыкании своей флешки в чужие компы она не будет переносчиком заразы...


Учитывая, что уже появляются вирусы, сначала удаляющие все autorun.inf, такой способ не может считаться надёжным. Даже если есть вложенные каталоги/файлы.

Хотя, в данный момент, скрытый каталог autorun.inf является хорошим индикатором заражённости машины, когда он внезапно перестаёт быть скрытым, или вообще исчезает.

----------


## priv8v

> Учитывая, что уже появляются вирусы, сначала удаляющие все autorun.inf, такой способ не может считаться надёжным. Даже если есть вложенные каталоги/файлы.
> Хотя, в данный момент, скрытый каталог autorun.inf является хорошим индикатором заражённости машины, когда он внезапно перестаёт быть скрытым, или вообще исчезает.


Естественно,  что это лишь мера предосторожности против заражения *чужих* компов *моей* флешкой.
Иными словами имеется 2 чужих компьютера Х и Y. Необходимо произвести некий обмен информации между ними и выходит так, что флэшка это наиболее удобный способ. Втыкаем флешку в один комп, а затем в другой... и вот в этой ситуации папка вторан.инф в корне является неким гарантом того, что через мою флешку не будет заражен какой-либо из этих компьютеров. 
Так что папка в корне никому не мешает :Smiley:

----------


## valho

Да всё нормально пашет, в пару гос учреждений автоматом поставил, хотя там и так без этого было всё тип топ, терь все кто там втыкает будут укол получать, хотя понаблюдаем.
И пользуясь случаем хочу сказать очередному родственнику нубу из Московской префектуры которого послали с флешкой заражённой кидо, получишь ты теперь автоматом блок на авторан и нефег выпендриваться на людей которые 20 лет этому себя посвятили  :Cheesy:

----------


## Virtual

*Kornev*, 
*В ближайшее время собираюсь использовать на своем компьютере данный продукт, но у меня отключен автозапуск. Если его нет, будет ли работать корректно ключ?
Приношу извинения, если в новостях нельзя задавать вопросы.*
функция автозапуск, никогда ни для чего не понадобится, ключи в USB не используют данный функционал. так что можеш быть спокоен.

*valho*



> получишь ты теперь автоматом блок на авторан и нефег выпендриваться на людей которые 20 лет этому себя посвятили


 :Smiley:  дык от меня уже все давно это получают, еще с апреля прошлого года на флешках скрипт кардинально убивающий авторан-функционал, и ничего, терпят. потом еще спасибо скажут.

----------


## valho

> дык от меня уже все давно это получают, еще с апреля прошлого года на флешках скрипт кардинально убивающий авторан-функционал, и ничего, терпят. потом еще спасибо скажут.


Ну если бы я ещё там работал, там сами программисты с сис-админами таскают флешки с кидо, а так там автораны давно уже убиты были мной потихому в начале века  :Smiley: , тока вот убить на ихних флешках  дошло сейчас  :Cheesy: .

----------


## valho

Что то они там ещё выродили, посмотрите, а то у меня что то закачка обрывается всё время http://research.pandasecurity.com/ar...-Released.aspx

*Добавлено через 11 часов 5 минут*

Вощем скачал, пришлось ставить какой то гнусный менеджер закачек набитой рекламой  :Wink:

----------


## Br0m

хм, оказывается Panda USB and AutoRan Vaccine дошла до версии 1.0.0.50a и теперь поддерживает NTFS и резидентное использование...
http://research.pandasecurity.com/ar...n-Vaccine.aspx
читаем, радуемся?!

----------


## tania1760

Пользуюсь этой штукой http://letitbit.net/download/69514.6...ccine.exe.html
Отличная вещь, ни один вирус на флешку не прошмыгнет)))

----------

